# Countdown to Carbon Computing K-W!



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

The grand opening of Carbon Computing in K-W is less than a week away!

I don't think I'll be camping out or anything extreme like that but I'll definitely be there on June 18th. Who else will be stopping by?

I really can't wait -- it's about time K-W had a well-stocked and enthusiastic Mac reseller!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I will be there, camera and all.


----------



## Carbon Computing (Jan 7, 2003)

We look forward to seeing you all there. P.S. On Thursday our flyer goes out in the Kitchener-Waterloo and Guelph papers and the back page of the Cambridge paper.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyway we can get a peak before the flyer as to whats on sale?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

For updates, sale information and *your entry to win our Store Opening Grand Prize - a Mac mini* - please register here!
http://www.carbonation.com/promos/kw.php

I don't see any sneak previews of promos ..... yet.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

I'm thinking I'll be there. A chance to visit my old stomping grounds at UW. 

-B


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I wish I could go, but I have a wedding to go to this weekend.

Judging by what's going on here I think it's safe to say that Carbon KW will be a success.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

anyone sleeping on the sidewalk overnight


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll try to get a couple snap-shots posted tonight to show how things are coming along. The paint is literally drying as we speak.  I'll mark out Gmark2000 style, where people can line up, grab lunch afterwards etc...  

We're pulling 18 hours days to get everything ready for the grand opening. Hopefully, I can post a PDF of our grand opening flyer very shorlty.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

*Busy...*

We've been going crazy here at Carbon Toronto getting ready for Carbon KW. Looks like it's all going to come together just in time!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Early photo's of the new store*

Took a couple of quick photos:

Carbon Computing - Kitchener

The colour is on the walls, store fixtures are in, no stock yet but the security bars are on the windows, a sophisticated alarm system and numerous security cameras are definitely active and blinking! 


.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

*Getting really, really excited! * An absolute dream-come-true to be bringing this kind of Mac store to KW! Saturday will be just the beginning. 

Everything is coming into place nicely. Contractors are burning the midnight oil, some working 24/7 to get things in place. The new staff at KW is awesome. 

Our security system is in place as well. Sophisticated alarm system, massive security gate, lots cameras and more.  (Well before stock to be arriving Friday) Hey, you can never be to careful. 

Our flyer will be posted very soon.  Keep checking back here.


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

What time does the store open on Saturday? When are people starting to line up ?

And will there be anything better than a t-shirt for people who line up? I have yet to make a "I lined up all night at Yorkdale and all I got was a T-Shirt" shirt.


EDIT: Well i suppose technically it was two  Thanks ehMac


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey epsilon, we'll be open at 10:00 AM for the ribbon cutting ceremony.  

Will have more details about sale items etc... soon.  

As for what time people will line up? That's up to you! Just please don't start lining up today, that'd be a little creepy.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I'd so much like that something like that is happening in my little town...


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

So which way does the line up go? How much of that parking area is reserved for Carbon Computing?


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

Next we need a Carbon in Niagara (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE...?) ;-)

We are so overlooked by Apple Retailers... :-( There are literally two stores in St. Catharines that carry Macs: Vaxxine Computer Systems (also an ISP) and Mac Outpost...


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Woo-hoo! Just checked out the glossy flyer for Carbon Computing K-W!

3 port USB hub -- $3
7 port USB hub -- $7

Macally mini-mouse -- $5

Buy a Powerbook or iBook and get a FREE case!

Buy an iMac G5 and get 50 FREE blank DVD's or CDs!

Buy a Power Mac G5 and one stick of RAM, and get an equal size stick of RAM for FREE!

Along with a full compliment of Macintosh, iPod, and Pro Audio hardware and software.

One final note -- it's really sweet to see the glossy full-colour flyer in the local newspaper -- I can't tell you what a difference that makes -- quite a few of my co-workers at my office were salivating over what they saw in the flyer.

Carbon Computing K-W == the sweetness.  

OK, I digress.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

the flyer is in pdf form on their website www.carboncomputing.com


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Not in Mr. Rogers Neighbourhood*



Carbon Computing said:


> We look forward to seeing you all there. P.S. On Thursday our flyer goes out in the Kitchener-Waterloo and Guelph papers and the back page of the Cambridge paper.


 The flyer did not make it in Thursdays edition of the Record and was also talking to a Ehmac member in Cambridge that gets the Record and nothing in his as well . Based on past performance of The Rag they will probably make it by Tuesday Sorry to be cynical but they really have gone down hill over the years . The pdf that is posted does not seem to have many specials for a event like a store opening


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Just a quick note about something that didn't make the flyer... we just got the Sims 2 in stock at Carbon TO and we will have copies at KW for the opening. $64.95.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Cant wait to see the new store! I drove by around 1 pm and it looked like you guys were pretty busy! Will you be carying any used Macs there this weekend? If so what do you have in stock?

thanks


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Ask and you shall receive*



Brian Scully said:


> The flyer did not make it in Thursdays edition of the Record and was also talking to a Ehmac member in Cambridge that gets the Record and nothing in his as well . Based on past performance of The Rag they will probably make it by Tuesday Sorry to be cynical but they really have gone down hill over the years . The pdf that is posted does not seem to have many specials for a event like a store opening




4 minutes after i posted the above the complete flyer 4 page arrived via Email 
I was hoping for a Head set special but nothing there and its sort of "special" for a special .


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Brian Scully said:


> The flyer did not make it in Thursdays edition of the Record


It was in my copy of the Record.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I did notice that my flyers were outside of the paper in their usual "folder".


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd like to know what you have in your used stock too!


----------



## Mac Fellow (Jul 5, 2001)

*Be there or be ...*

I received the Carbon 'Grand Opening' flyer with the KW Record this morning. Nice work Carbon KW - I'm sure this is only just the start!

If you live in Southern Ontario ... try and get yourself to Carbon KW this Saturday to celebrate the opening of a great new Canadian Mac store, meet the Mayor and some other fine folks, browse the demos and deals and surely have yourself loads of fun in the process.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Will there be any software specials? (Sort of along the lines of 10-20% off or tax free) 
I am interested mostly in the Adobe CS2 upgrades.

BTW, I bought the Record and it had no flier in it. Got the e-mailed one though.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

My Carbon flyer was in the early edition of the Record.



P.S. 

Attend the Grand Opening of the new Carbon KW store and have a chance of meeting Heart too!





Podcasting? 
Maybe !!!


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Burning the midnight...morning...oil to make this an awesome event! Will for sure be worth checking out. 

Epson rep will be down.. he will be bringing a *Epson 4000* to have setup and in action. 

As Ken mentioned, *Sims 2 * will be available. Lots of other goodies you have to come to see.  

The lineup will start at the double doors on the Victoria street side, around to the front of the building down King towards Ziggies Cycle. (The big purple and yellow building. 

We have a fun internal bet on how long the lineup will be at 10:00am. Should be interesting.  

If KW area ehMacians want to meet for brunch / lunch during the day, *Zeke's * is just a block west of us. They have really, really great wings there! I won't be able to join, as I'll be in the store the whole day, but be sure to say hi. I will have the iPod Shuffle with the Canadian Flag on it.  

Back to work now! The painters here need me to move to another room.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

I'm considering going. Depends on what time I go to sleep the night before and wake up that day, because I have an late afternoon/early evening event up near Barrie, and then a nighttime event in North York... We'll see if I can fit the KW in there too.

I hope you guys can keep that lineup orderly without me!


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*I peeked in today after lunch*

and boy is there going to be a lot of midnight oil burned tonight IMHO 
It looks really nice but there is going to be a lot of unpacking to do before 10:00 am tomorrow. Knowing John the actual machines are probably all set up/programmed and just have to be put in place. I probaby will not be in the line up but plan to go down later in the day.


----------



## minimadman (Apr 26, 2005)

*line up*

Does anyone actually plan on lining up for the opening?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I wont be lining up, but I will deffinetely stop buy sometime tomorrow. The deal on the 7 port hub seems pretty good deal


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm anticipating a great turn-out tomorrow. I'll be there. I've promised John that if we don't pack the store first thing in the morning, I'm shaving my head.


----------



## minimadman (Apr 26, 2005)

*store*

I was just at the store about half an hour ago ( around 6:00 ) and the staff was just loading in all the mac goodness as well as setting up everything else. It looked amazing!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Just drove by about 20 min ago, looks like everything is all pretty much setup to go, looks like its going to be an awsome mac store!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I went out to the store this morning. Very nice setup there, and wow, you can walk out with your purchase at the same time! It was nice seeing a few familiar faces in the crowd, but I think I was the only one wearing my ehMac shirt  

I was convinced (by take a guess) to pick up a nice shiny PowerBook. Glad I did.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Oddly enough, I was in KW today on another matter and drove by the store only to see the grand opening sign. Turned around and went in. Absolutely the nicest Mac reseller setup I've ever seen.
Great store, great staff, the manager is OK I guess  , although I did not have a chance to meet him. He was very busy selling.
Good crowd at 2:00 PM.
Congrats, A great addition to the Mac community as a whole and KW!


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

bought an Macally Qpod at 50% off and I am happy with it compared to my Kensington Turboball but the drivers are OS 9( only ) Please drag this this to "your Control Panel folder " GMAFB I have not been in classic for months and when I do this it complains that my QT is not compatible. I had no idea of what they were talking about. I finally found the Control panel in my hard drive and installed it there but when I reboot of course the OS9 stuff never installs 

Please Macally give us OSX drivers for this Trackball 

Anybody have a turn around for this neat but obviously out of date USB device 

Thanks all 

Carbon KW rocks but parking is still a problem with many of the huge lots in the area being controlled by Manulife or other permit parking. I had to park two blocks away and the legs are really not that strong at my age.

It may be that after the intitial rush that on site parking may be adequate . we can only hope so 

Great site with GREAT people in the first day opening Thanks John and Dave for a great experience


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

I made it out to the opening as well. It's a great looking little store with lot's of stock. I bought this neat speaker system for my ipod mini. It sounds great, now I don't have to lug my wireless speakers into the backyard when I want some tunes. I'll definitely be back. I'd like to see a wider selection of games for the mac in stock.

-Bryan


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We carry a large selection of games in our Toronto location. Unfortunately, our K-W store just doesn't have the space for all the titles. Let us know what you're looking for, and we can easily get it out to the K-W store.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Still catching our breath from the weekend and it will be a very busy week. But just wanted to say, *WOW*... that was an *AWESOME* opening weekend!    

Thanks to all ehMacians who stopped by.. especially to Cliffy who bought a sweet laptop from me. (After a bit of arm twisting)  

I think its going to be a very successful store in KW.  Will try to post some pictures as soon as possible.


----------

